# Stromsensor



## demmy86 (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem! Und zwar habe ich mir eine Schaltung für einen stromsensor überlegt! Das Problem daran ist das der Transistor es nicht schafft zu schalten was er aber eigentlich tun müsste! Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?
Vielen Dank schon mal für euere Hilfe!

Die Spule L1 hat ein Verhältnis von 1:50!


----------



## HeizDuese (12 Juni 2008)

Also der Spannungsteiler (Poti hinter der Spule, vor dem Brückengleichrichter) hat quasi keinerlei Funktion (außer, dass er die Spannung" reglet, indem er die Spule kurzschließt  ). am Brückengleichrichter liegt immer die gleiche Spannung an, wie an der Eingangsspule (siehe korrigierte Skizze). Ich würde den Spannungsteiler HINTER dem Brückengleichrichter setzen.

Den Sinn der "Sperrdiode" ( 1N4148 ), die Anti-Parallel an Basis- Emitter geschaltet ist verstehe ich nicht. Gehört die Sperrdiode nicht parallel zum Relais (wg. Induktionsspannung) ??

Optimal wäre sicherlich auch ein kleiner Elko, der die Spannung hinter dem Brückengleichrichter etwas glättet (nicht in den Skizzen eingezeichnet).


----------



## demmy86 (13 Juni 2008)

Also die Diode war mal als Freilaufdiode gedacht, als der Brückengleichrichter noch nicht in der Schaltung war! 
Das Problem ist das auch ohne Poti und Widerstand der Transistor nicht durchschaltet!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Signal der Spule irgendwie zu verstärken?
Das poti war noch dafür gedacht die Empfindlichkeit der Stromspule etwas ein zu stellen! Was allerdings nicht den gewünschten Effekt hatte!
Oder sollte ich evtl. einen MOSFET Transistor verwenden?
Bei einer Leistung von 60W die durch die Spule geschickt wird, Induziert die Spule etwa 60mV und einen Strom von 3,5mA das müsste doch ausreichen oder? Normal sind ja mindestens 0,7V für den Transistor an der Basis! Allerdings habe ich auch eine Collector - Emitterspannung von 24V?


----------



## argv_user (13 Juni 2008)

Bei 60mV kann diese Schaltung nicht funktionieren.
Allein der Brückengleichrichter benötigt etwa 1,4V damit
er überhaupt etwas durchlässt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Juni 2008)

hallo,
argv_user hat vollkommen recht, aber hier mal was zum schlaumachen
http://www.elexs.de/messen5.html


----------



## demmy86 (13 Juni 2008)

Stimmt, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht!
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es das Signal zu verstärken?
könnte ich mit einem LM380N was erreichen?


----------



## HeizDuese (13 Juni 2008)

Ja, mit einem OP kann man das Signal verstärken - das sollte gehen.


----------

